# Excited!!



## Azeo (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi Guys!
I have been a guest member for a while and have enjoyed all your conversations.
The good news is (fingers x) my partner and I will be picking up our Hungarian Vizsla 'Simba'next week from the breeder.
We will appreciate any last minute tips


----------



## andrew (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi Azeo,

Very exciting stuff!!! Love the name!

My advise would be to stick to the crate, and get your running shoes ready!

Enjoy your pup and take lots of pictures!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Get your sleep now and throw your old life out the window. But don't worry, it's for the best.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Not sure if you two work away from the home or not, but if you do... get used to an earlier bedtime so that you can wake up at least an hour earlier than your usual wake up time for work. That way, you can play and exercise your little monster before it gets crated while you are away at work. Otherwise, you'll have a VERY crazy shark when you return home! Actually, you probably still will have a crazy puppy, but it'll be much worse if they don't get lots of play time before being put up. 

Oh and have fun!! They are wonderful dogs. It helps that they are so cute, you can't stay mad at them and their puppy antics.


----------



## Azeo (Jul 27, 2012)

Interesting and much appreciated responses.
The good thing is we are active and I don't need much sleep, which irritates my partner as she is a light sleeper, but loves her sleep.
I sometimes take a walk in the middle of the night to unwind. I am so looking forward to having a partner in crime to accompany me on these walks  We live close to a forest and nearby country park, which should be fun on our daily exercise/walk/training. 
The said thing is having to wait another 5weeks before we can take him out due to the jabs.
Please could you enlighten me on what is sufficient exercise 
requirement for his first 6 months"as not to over exert him?


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Azeo said:


> Please could you enlighten me on what is sufficient exercise
> requirement for his first 6 months"as not to over exert him?


I am definitely not an expert, as we have only had Ruby (she's 11 weeks old now) for a month. However, this is what her schedule has been like so far:

Wake at 5 a.m. for a potty break, back to sleep till 7. Wake, eat and play for an hour until being crated while we are away at work. Husband comes home for lunch around noon, stays for an hour or two. Feeds her lunch and plays with her. I come home at 4:30 and she's very energetic. She plays until bedtime which is around 9:00 for her. 

On the days we don't work, she is awake and playing for an hour or two and then will nap for an hour or two. This repeats all day. If she is awake, she is playing!! There doesn't seem to be a whole lot of inbetween.  It's either play or sleep.

She's only 11 weeks old so her exercise consists of playing fetch in our house/backyard and short walks in the undeveloped area of our neighborhood. We try to walk her on leash for about 20-30 minutes in the evening. We just stared this about a week and a half ago. She does sometimes get tired before we get all the way home, and we will pick her up and carry her. 

For now, this is plenty for her. I am sure others will chime in with exercise needs beyond 11 weeks.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Stock up on the wine. 

Seriously, though, prepare yourself for the ride of your life! I think we averaged 3-4 hours of sleep the first few nights. Buy some good floor cleaner that will remove the pee odor in case the pup has an accident. Get some baby wipes to clean up messy paws. They tire pretty quickly as pups (oh, how I miss that...) so they need minimal exercise and have energy bursts in short spurts. Our favorite game for tiring Riley out was sitting at opposite ends of a room or hallway and calling her back and forth with little bits of treats. We also played keep-away by rolling a ball back and forth.

Enjoy your pup and post lots of pics! ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ear plugs for the first couple of nights crate training.


----------



## roxy2011 (May 21, 2012)

create a space for simba in your home ready for them, put a t shirt of yours and any family member (other pets included) on a cushion in said area with a tennis ball and a strong puppy toy (rubber teething ring nyla bone) 
before you pick them up, get a teddy and (sounds daft) but sleep with it for a night before you go collect them, then that will always smell of you from ollection to home.

when they come inside they will know all of your smells and familiarisation will be easier for them.
ask the breeder for something that smells of mum too. 

simba will probably pine. I didnt have any issues with roxy she loved me from the second we met....cant keep away from me now though haaaa.

enjoy and pob luc


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Simba will probably pee as soon as she gets out of the car. Save yourself some trouble and make sure the first place her paws hit the ground will be where you want her to pee during training.


----------



## Azeo (Jul 27, 2012)

jld640 said:


> Simba will probably pee as soon as she gets out of the car. Save yourself some trouble and make sure the first place her paws hit the ground will be where you want her to pee during training.


----------



## Azeo (Jul 27, 2012)

That is what I intend to do, thanks. 72hrs to go!!! Can't wait


----------



## Azeo (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow, what a roller coaster of emotions in the first week. The first two days was "what have we left ourselves into?" But we are making progress with the puppy pad training and have a 95% success rate with the help of crating.
Back to my nap now,since I no longer no what it feels like to sleep .


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I know this will sound extreme...especially with such little sleep... but ENJOY the puppy stage  (that's something I didn't know until I got my second V) One day you'll wake up and will be digging around those pictures where Simba is a cute little pup, and you will want to remember how it was!


----------



## Azeo (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi guys! its been a while since I have been active. It really is a full time job with Simba! But i wouldn't swap it for any other....We are getting along well, some days better than some. I am looking leaner and fitter, thanks to Simba : and he is still only 13 weeks! *sigh*


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Azeo, Congrats!! Glad you are having a chaotic time with Simba! It gets calmer!  

You are so lucky to live near woods and stuff! That's one thing I wished I had after I got my V, Cole! I would really love walking to the forest and letting him run it out there, cuz the once a week that we go he LOVES it and he's out for the rest of the day and into the next day actually!

Threefsh, that game is really great, the recall game! I love it, its fun for them, tires them out and is total mental and social stimualtion!


----------

